# Another Damn Resume Question



## guitarjamman (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been working at my current company for about 3 years now and once every 6 months or so, I update my resume to reflect the new responsibilites and accomplishments I have achieved. The issue I have though is with the content of my resume compared to the "perfect resume material" all the websites mention.

It is understood that a resume should list accomplishments and how you have benefitted the company as a whole as opposed to listing tasks and abilities. Being in the work force for only 3 years though, I have not been in a position to help the company grow, I have not lead multi-million dollar projects yet (only projects up to $100,000 or so). I am looking for how someone would word a resume when their main duty is to do what they are told?

Here are the main bullet points for my current position:

-Works directly with local, state, and federal agencies regarding the design and permitting of site development projects.

-Prepares contract documents, RFQs, public bid evaluations and provides construction oversight on projects valued up to $1,000,000.

-Manages and updates project databases to monitor construction schedules and budgets.

-Conducts various surveys with the use of a total station and GPS equipment.

-Uses AutoCAD Civil 3D/LDD, Carlson Civil/Survey, HydroCAD, and ArcGIS in conjunction with collected field data to develop plans for clients.

-Directly handles correspondence with contractors and clients to ensure project coordination and completion.



Any input is greatly appreciated on how to better focus these items to create a more "proactive" resume as opposed to a task oriented one.



Thanks.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 4, 2012)

We always teach our clients the WHAT-HOW-RESULT paradigm. WHAT did you do, HOW did you do it, what was the RESULT.

Here is an idea for your first 2 bullets:

_Works directly with local, state, national juridsictional officials regarding design and permitting of site development projects. Actions are XX% accurate, with changes required only because of code interpretation differences. Strong, focused attention to detail allows construction documents on projects up to $1MM to be accepted with no changes or substantial revisions. Insures strict compliance with all legal rules and regulations._

NEXT 3 BULLETS:

Highly proficient in XXXXXXXXXXXXXX software, providing a 99% accuracy rate in suveys, construction and project database accuracy. An expert in XXXXXXX software packages.

Try this and see if this works-- I don't have enough data to do more-- however, you should get the drift of the idea.


----------

